# 63 impala core support bushings to frame?



## krisFATAL (Jul 1, 2011)

anyone know if the 63 impala has a bushing that goes in between the core support and the frame? my radiator is still hitting and classic performance's techs say i need a bushing but i dont believe it had one to begin with??


:thumbsdown:
this is their "pre notched radiator" when upgrading to the 500 series steering box.


----------



## krisFATAL (Jul 1, 2011)

oh and ecklers doesnt carry one if they do require it. haha


----------



## Secret Chief (Jun 7, 2012)

Make one from some mud-flaps or the sole of an old shoe.


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

I wanna say there was a metal tab in there. I will look at mines when i get home. But I dont recall a rubber bushing!! :scrutinize: :nicoderm:


----------



## tko_818 (Nov 4, 2009)

There are metal shims in there. I know because Mr Impalas baller ass chromes them. But they're thin, they won't fill that gap


----------



## pink63impala (Aug 5, 2004)

63 doesn't take a bushing theretheres a long blot and a square washer


----------



## Hydros (Apr 30, 2002)

I am thinking you might be able to use ford strut rod to frame bushings. See if you can hit up a frontend/suspension shop for some free used ones. They have a long metal spacer and two concave spacers. You will need a thicker bolt to hold it all in place, or just adapt something to keep it all from shifting around.


----------



## Hydros (Apr 30, 2002)

you might be able to use some rear shock mount rubbers too, I have seen some think wide ones that have a 3/8" bolt hole, but there is no inner spacer/sleave


----------



## Hydros (Apr 30, 2002)

I think there is some import rubber mount for shocks that are real thick and have like a nipple that fits into the frame hole, seems these would be perfect.


----------



## Hydros (Apr 30, 2002)

All right last one, this is the bla bla part for those interesting in learning more about anything. On the rubber mounts for shocks, never tighten them up so that they crush and crack. It is interesting to see them spark when this happens. 

What you want to do is to tighten them up enough, just to they flatten out to the same diameter of the washers that came with them. This is with no load.


----------



## tko_818 (Nov 4, 2009)

The problem with that is that if u try and fill the gap, your front end wont line up when u put the car back together. The whole grill assembly and hood latch attach to the core support, so if you change the height of the core support, everything else has to change.. If u cant find a narrower radiator, id think about relocating that damn 500 box an inch or two back


----------



## tko_818 (Nov 4, 2009)

is there anyway to move the radiator up? or is it already flush with the top of the core support? :dunno:


----------



## krisFATAL (Jul 1, 2011)

tko_818 said:


> is there anyway to move the radiator up? or is it already flush with the top of the core support? :dunno:


SUCH A CRAPPY THING TO BE STUCK ON! just bought this "notched" radiator that doesnt fit.

i found out it doesnt take a bushing (which i was pretty sure it didnt but whatever)

and im not sure about moving the radiator up. didnt want to slot the holes in case i want to return it to my buddies....


if a local radiator shop out here could notch it more id be in the game. i REALLY dont want to move that box. since the frames are sleeved where the bolts go through it would be horrible.. plus the holes id need to fill.


anyone have or know anyone with a 500 box?? pics of another set up might help. apparently they sell hundreds of these and im the first issue. BLAHBLAHBLAH =[


----------



## tko_818 (Nov 4, 2009)

krisFATAL said:


> SUCH A CRAPPY THING TO BE STUCK ON! just bought this "notched" radiator that doesnt fit.
> 
> i found out it doesnt take a bushing (which i was pretty sure it didnt but whatever)
> 
> ...


Post a pic of the radiator support with the radiator mounted on it.. but showing the whole thing, so i can get a good look. I know Skim has a 500 box on his 64, which is pretty much identical to the 63. and Caddyking does as well if im not mistaken


----------



## Hydros (Apr 30, 2002)

I think a good radiator can do it, there are shops that make then custom. Can you shorten the tank and then raise it up or remove the tank and have the tank mounted elsewhere, like on some cars.

How many rows in that, looks like 4. maybe you can exchange it for less rows.


----------



## Hydros (Apr 30, 2002)

or can you slant the lower part out more to the front of the car?


----------



## sickthree (Apr 4, 2004)

That sucks. Try installing the rad and support first then installing the box, you might be able to file down the mounting side of the box a little bit to gain the clearance you need.


----------



## pink63impala (Aug 5, 2004)

60-64 impala does not use any bushings under the radiator support..


----------



## sickthree (Apr 4, 2004)

Any updates ...


----------



## krisFATAL (Jul 1, 2011)

sickthree said:


> Any updates ...


so i decided to do a full frame off restoration while my boys at CPP came up with the new "shorty" 500 box. WHich is done and car needs to go to paint.. So far they STILL haven't them in production. They did take one to SEMA but i can have it yet haha.. US radiator who made the notched one is looking at it to see if maybe they made it wrong? CPP says they have heard of the issue rarely and the notch radiator works.. anyone know someone with the 500 in a 59-64 pala?


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

I was going to switch to a CPP 500 from my factory power steering assist..Any suggestions?


----------



## krisFATAL (Jul 1, 2011)

king debo said:


> I was going to switch to a CPP 500 from my factory power steering assist..Any suggestions?


I really like it, very bad ass kit.. but SOME they say 1 out of 40 hit the radiator. im trying to get that figured out.. other then that super sick. Hit me up if you need one or anything else from them buddy


----------

